# FRB Club > Общение > Комната отдыха >  Увеличение призывного возраста

## notegarry

вот щас идет призыв. может кто знает какой сейчас призывной возраст в России? у меня вопрос ребром. хочу понять бояться мне или уже расслабиться . мне 27 лет. в армии не был. а говорят, что призывной возраст уже до 30 лет.

----------

